# Sick Betta overnight, Please Help!



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Okay, so my betta was fine yesterday morning, a normal happy little betta in his 5g. 

Last night he didn't come out for dinner, which isn't too unusual, sometimes he doesn't realize that I'm feeding him for a bit. I was really tired last night, so I just dropped a couple of flakes in, turned out the light and went to bed.

This morning he didn't come out for breakfast, he ALWAYS comes out for breakfast so I thought it was strange. I got the net out and moved his ornament to get him out, and he came out but he's pineconed.

His 'belly' has swolen up over night and his scales are like a pinecone. I know this generally means dropsy, but I have never heard of dropsy springing up over night. Also, he's behaving like he has swim bladder or something, he's not swimming really well or really trying. When he does try he can't stay up, he kinda sinks after he stops propelling himself. He's not upside down or sideways though which makes me think it's not swim bladder.

This fish has always been kinda dumb. I hate to say that but he seems significantly less intelligent then my other bettas. He doesn't swim as gracefully as my other bettas, even on a good day. I love him anyway though and hope that I can help him.

I checked the water conditions and they are the same as always and they match the betta help sites specifications. He's in with 3 ghost shrimp and a otto.

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What are the water parameters?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

How long had he been showing signs, e.g. swelling, abnormal swimming, hiding, etc?

It sounds like dropsy. At this point, I think it's too late . You can try to treat him, but usually there's no improvement when these signs appear.

Dropsy's onset is usually due to bad water quality, stress, etc.

How often and how much of the water do you change? It would be helpful if you listed the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels.


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2007)

i think in these sort of cases you must be cruel to be kind my advice flush it put it out of its missery its not happy and probably wont last long


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

If you have to euthanize the fish, do it properly. Going down the loo doesn't mean he's dead and not feeling anything, like the burning chemicals in your toilet . There are more humane ways of euthanizing a fish; over anesthetizing, decapitation...


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2007)

ok didnt just flush it a sharp blow to the head will do the trick " ahh how discusting and cruel you all say i couldn't do that its just like turning off a life support machine it wont feel a thing"


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2007)

no hard fealings to anyone out there if an animal is ill and needs to be put down most people will take it to the vet for an injection this way they feel the animal has not died in pain the animal has died in pain or stress other wise it would not of been put down you have just shortend this pain if you can strike it in the head or break its neck or shoot it then its a lot cheaper and if you think about it you were the one that took it to the vets to be killed in the first place hence it getting killed


----------



## jaws (Nov 7, 2007)

i said flush it just as a phrase


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I know some people disagree with it but I have always used the freezer, because I cannot cut the head off my fish. I put them in a thin plastic cup with just enough water to cover them and it will freeze solid in a matter of minutes. Then I flush them... would prefer not to flush but I live 3 stories up.


----------

